# good plow 4 a 98' ram



## evil snowman (Jan 5, 2004)

i need to know what the best plow would be for a 1998 dodge ram 1500. truck has only 70,000 miles. it's a short bed extended cab. was looking at a western ultra mount (7'6"). any help would be great.


thanks evil-


----------



## evil snowman (Jan 5, 2004)

o yea i for got to say before, the plow is only going to do a 1000 foot long road on private property.


thanks evil-:waving:


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

yeah the new ultra mount westerns are very good


----------



## johntwist (Feb 10, 2004)

I have a 2000 Ram 2500 and I just put a Boss 8' HD on it. With 500 lbs ballast in the bed it feels.........ok, the truck handles the 800+ pounds pretty well. But, I think I may add another 250 pounds in back next season and maybe even timbrens up front to make it even better.

I had a 99 1500....though never put a plow on it. BUT, knowing what I do with my current set-up and remembering back to the 1500.......I wouldn't put any blade larger than 7.6 on a 1500 series. As far as what kind you want..........that's whatever you can afford. I will say that the Boss I have with the "SmartHitch2" quick mounting system is great. I defy anyone to claim their plow goes on and off any easier than mine, especially with the Boss' hydraulic mounting feature (sorry Fisher).

The best part was, brand new, my Boss was actually $200.00 cheaper than the comparable Fisher, and I believe it's a far superior product.

So, it's all in what you want to spend........and how much aggravation and time you want to invest in putting the plow on and off your truck.

Good luck..............!!!!!!!!!


----------

